# Sticky  Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture



## Ernie Romers

Frederique Constant has been developing and producing its in-house Manufacture Calibers since 2001. The first caliber was the Heart 
Beat Manufacture, cal. FC-910 with its iconic aperture in the dial and main plate at 6 o'clock position. Newer versions of the Heart Beat 
Manufacture included various complications, a silicium (silicon) escapement wheel, and even an in-house Tourbillon.

Development of the second base caliber by Frederique Constant started in 2008. The design and development briefing for this second 
base caliber was very straight forward: redevelop all components and search to reduce cost of manufacturing with 30%, while at least 
maintaining the same high quality level of the Heart Beat Manufacture calibers. As a result, the Maxime Manufacture (cal. FC-700) was 
born. Frederique Constant realized significant economies of scale with this caliber. In line with our Accessible Luxury philosophy, these 
cost-savings were transferred to the final consumer, by offering these Frederique Constant Manufacture timepieces at unbeatable retail 
prices.
















This year, Frederique Constant is proud and excited to introduce the new Classics Manufacture, with a retail price starting at €1'750 in 
stainless steel. Designed and produced with utmost care, the sophisticated dial shows a remarkable refinement. Decoration of the movement 
is to the highest standards, with Cotes de Geneve and Collimacon patterns, brightly shining due to the rhodium finishing. The new Classics 
Manufacture is based on the second generation of the Maxime movement, cal. FC-710 and features an added center seconds hand. Apart 
from stainless steel, the Classics Manufacture is also available with a case finished in rose gold plating, at €1'950. A duo of stunningly beautiful 
timepieces!


*History Frederique Constant Manufacture Calibers*

In 2001, Frederique Constant launched the development of its first manufacture caliber in close collaboration with the École d'Horlogerie de 
Genève, the École d'Ingenieurs de Genève and the Horloge Vakschool Zadkine, Netherlands. The Heart Beat Manufacture has the characteristic 
bridge for the balance wheel on the front side of the caliber, which made it possible to have the spiral and fine regulation on the front side as 
well, creating a much more appealing Heart Beat design. This construction was new - allowing Frederique Constant to obtain a patent.

In 2008, Frederique Constant introduced its first Tourbillon Manufacture movement with Silicium (Silicon) Escapement Wheel. There are three 
main advantages compared to a regular escapement wheel:

 - No oiling necessary
 - Ultra smooth surface
 - Weight 1/5th of steel

As a result, the Frederique Constant Tourbillon has an amplitude of over 300 degrees in dial-up and dial-down positions. Even in the crown-down 
position, the amplitude is over 275 degrees, which is substantially more than the performance of other high-end tourbillons.

In 2009, Frederique Constant launched a new in-house base caliber (FC-700). Component rationalization and assembly efficiency were the top 
priorities for the development of this caliber. Result was an overall 30% cost saving compared with the earlier Heart Beat Manufacture caliber. 
Various new technologies were incorporated. For the first time, a Swiss watch manufacturer introduced a watch with a manufacture caliber below 
€2'000 retail.

*Frederique Constant Factory*

The Frederique Constant production facility in Geneva measures 3'200 square meters, divided over four floors, offering an attractive working 
environment in the sectors of caliber component production, caliber assembly, watch assembly, and extensive quality control. Numerically 
controlled machines of the latest generation are located in a large atelier in the basement, where all component manufacturing is concentrated. 
Caliber and watch assembly, as well as state-of-the-art quality control is primarily organized on the first floor of the Frederique Constant building. 
The building also serves as the brand's international headquarters.

*Related link: * Frédérique Constant | The Brand


----------



## PeterStas

Available in POS around the world now. RRP SS 1795 Euro and 1995 Euro in RGP.


----------



## PeterStas

The two versions FC-710MC4H4 & FC-710MC4H6


----------



## mleok

These are beautiful watches at an exceptional value.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Another wonderful offering from FC. I am glad to see them becoming more involved with manufacturing their own movements. For the price point they can't be beat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Luis

Just amazing. Where can I buy one?


----------



## PeterStas

Frédérique Constant | Watches


----------



## metalblade87

I love the watch, is it possible to get it on the bracelet found on the classic series... FC303MC4P6B2...??


----------



## wuyeah

This Stainless Steel FC-710MC4H6 is grabbing my attention.


----------



## seaking

I juz saw FC-710MC4H4 in the flesh.. and I'll say I lOVE it! The classic looks rockz!


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

seaking said:


> I juz saw FC-710MC4H4 in the flesh.. and I'll say I lOVE it! The classic looks rockz!


I bought that version (gold plated) a couple of weeks ago, and have been mightily impressed with every aspect. You're right, it looks fantastic on the wrist, especially if you have a large wrist, as I do. Here is a photo.


----------



## zhangchao

很漂亮的手表~喜欢这个品牌。


----------



## Ernie Romers

Thanks for your message. From Google translate I understand you like the brand and their watch collection. May I ask you write in English next time?


----------



## FCGVA

Dear King Luis,

You can find all our models on http://frederique-constant.com we have an excellent tool with geo location. Its really simple and help you to find our watches in your country.

If you need more help let me know.
Thanks
Best Regards


----------



## Haf

New owner says hib-)


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Haf said:


> New owner says hib-)


Great looking watch. I can guarantee you are going to be thrilled with that watch. FC is my favorite boutique brand, excluding the big boys.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## hanzo

Very classic looking |>


----------



## Haf

FC-710 on mesh:


----------



## Peter Chuang

Yes! Finally after weeks of considerations weighing up the different pros and cons, I finally decided to purchase my first ever mechanical watch.

The Frederique Constant FC-710MC4HG Manufacture Classics.

This watch looks much better in real life and outside the shop than in the photos!

After working for the past 2 years in my first professional job at a corporation in Zurich, I thought it would be great symbolic gesture if I were to buy a swiss watch and congratulate myself for my own efforts, and also keep it as a souvenir

After some days and nights of research, it occurred to me that the Swiss Watch industry is much more complicated than it seems, and that many of the upper-middle range of luxury watches made in Switzerland had movements made by ETA which is owned by the Swatch Group.

The idea of purchasing a "car" that used all the same engines from one company was abit of a turn-off.

I wanted a brand that keeps true to its watch-making.

Of course as a young professional, brands like Patek, JLC were really out of the question, and I didn't like the sporty style watches such as Rolex and Omega.

I was looking for something that was more classic with a strong european flavour.

I eventually landed on the Frederique Constant homepage and ended up trying to make up my mind which one of FC's watches to buy.

In the end, the Manufacturer Classic FC-710 won me over, due to its understated look with a true manufacture movement and a modest price tag - got it for 2200 CHF (received only a slight 4% discount, nevertheless this is probably a decent price in Zurich Bahnhofstrasse).

Frederique Constant was also founded in 1988, which is the year in which I was born and the year my current company got its name.

And its motto "Live Your Passion", definitely strikes a chord with me.

Thank you to Co-founder Peter Stas and the FC team for coming up with this AWESOME collection of "Accessible Luxury", so that I may too enjoy abit of self-indulgence with my limited budget.

Here are some photos to show off my new purchase:









Peter


----------



## watchma

We get ripped off for this watch in the UK :-(

Would love to pay the price indicated further up in this thread


----------



## Tom T.

Here's my new FC Classic FC-710MC4H6. Bought it 4 days ago from an AD.


----------



## superfrank

FC710 with matt blue alligator Camille Fournet with the FC deployant. Standard black crococalf from FC and Golden brown ostrich Camille Fournet with CF buckle also used depending on the event.


----------



## colgex

superfrank said:


> View attachment 1345793
> View attachment 1345791
> 
> FC710 with matt blue alligator Camille Fournet with the FC deployant. Standard black crococalf from FC and Golden brown ostrich Camille Fournet with CF buckle also used depending on the event.


I'm really liking the watch but is it truly in-house? I saw this and now I doubt it Frederique Constant - Geneve - WATCH CARE I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## superfrank

Everything I have read and was told by the AD is that its fully in house. I see the part you're talking about in that link. Thats very alarming. Anyone have any info?

The watch has been great regardless but the selling point that got me to pick it over a few others was the in house.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

The link is wrong. It is fully in-house with regards to the design and manufacturing of many of its parts. There is no part interchangeability with a Sellita SW200, SW300, or ETA movements other than, say, the hairsprings or balance wheels which are outsourced. 

Please don't let a typo on the web page change your opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superfrank

Good to hear. Hopefully someone knows how to contact FC to let them know about a typo on their site


----------



## MrCCartel

superfrank said:


> View attachment 1345793
> View attachment 1345791
> 
> FC710 with matt blue alligator Camille Fournet with the FC deployant. Standard black crococalf from FC and Golden brown ostrich Camille Fournet with CF buckle also used depending on the event.


Hello, I see your photos of the extra watch bands and was wondering if you bought regular pin buckle bands and just cut the keeper off. Also if you feel that the gap in the leather for the pin that is visible in the bottom of the watch bothers you. i am also looking for other strap options and am finding it difficult because the 22/18mm width and the 90mm long short piece.


----------



## superfrank

I am of belief that pin buckles are more casual and thus bought the tan one specifically as such. The blue one was actually given to me by an AD when i bought the tan one as it was the right size and he had nothing else to use it on and I removed the pin buckle and keepers and threw on the deployant because i wanted to dress it up a bit. Over time the gap seen in the photos has completely flattened out. There is obviously still the pin gap. It's a touch annoying to me but no one else has noticed it unless i take the watch off and give it to them with that particular strap on (in the beginning i used to ask my friends if they could see it up close).

I went to an AD and built the tan one custom. You can also do it on Camille Fournets website - its really easy and relatively fast shipping.


----------



## Reywal

I recently had the FC Classics Manufacture in steel bought for me as a gift. Before trying the watch on, I had some reservations about the size - my previous watch was 40mm and I thought anything larger might be too bulky. I know a lot of other people are concerned about the same thing. After trying the watch on, though, my fears have been assuaged. I thought I'd upload some wrist shots here, as these seem to be surprisingly sparse on the web.

My wrist is 58-59mm across (around the same width as an iPhone 5s, for reference).


----------



## Adam91

Black Beauty. No seconds.


----------



## ahdaeeeee

The blue strap has got to be put on. The colour is just wow.


----------



## Mechanor

First Post! Woot

Anyways, long time lurker on this site. I just started my collection and one of my crown jewels is my FC330S6B6 with silver dial. Love this watch. Every time I wear it I find myself staring at it and admiring. From the smooth sweep of the second hand to the moon phase complication. Just a beautiful watch.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Spectacular watch! I got my wife a FC and she loves it!


----------



## TMH478

Love my FC Classic Moonphase! Great work FC!


----------



## JasonLin

superfrank said:


> View attachment 1345793
> View attachment 1345791
> 
> FC710 with matt blue alligator Camille Fournet with the FC deployant. Standard black crococalf from FC and Golden brown ostrich Camille Fournet with CF buckle also used depending on the event.


Fantastic strap! Thinking about having a look on Camille Fournet too!

Are you able to change the strap yourself? I was told to bring it back to the AD and they will send it back to change it.

Any advise is much appreciated.

Here is my FC, any strap suggestions?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

JasonLin said:


> Fantastic strap! Thinking about having a look on Camille Fournet too!
> 
> Are you able to change the strap yourself? I was told to bring it back to the AD and they will send it back to change it.
> 
> Any advise is much appreciated.
> 
> Here is my FC, any strap suggestions?


Your AD will send a watch back to Frederique Constant for a strap change? I think you need to find an AD with a watchmaker on staff. Seriously, a strap change is pretty straightforward, particularly for leather straps. Bracelets can be a bit more a challenge, particularly if the endlinks are very precisely machined.


----------



## JasonLin

mleok said:


> Your AD will send a watch back to Frederique Constant for a strap change? I think you need to find an AD with a watchmaker on staff. Seriously, a strap change is pretty straightforward, particularly for leather straps. Bracelets can be a bit more a challenge, particularly if the endlinks are very precisely machined.


Yeah, thought it'd be more straight forward than that.

If anyone has a good leather strap merchant / leather craft to recommend in Vancouver BC, please let me know. I'd love to have some straps to change from time to time.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98

While I do really think that his is a stunning watch, I also think that FC, much like Maurice Lacroix almost cannibalize their own brand. They both make some stunning watches with in-house movements on one end that can retail up to $15k and then there are quartz $300 on the other end. I wish they could parse out the lower end stuff to maintain integrity of their higher end pieces. Having said that, at their higher end price they start competing with some of the big brands and that can be tough.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy

mitar98 said:


> While I do really think that his is a stunning watch, I also think that FC, much like Maurice Lacroix almost cannibalize their own brand. They both make some stunning watches with in-house movements on one end that can retail up to $15k and then there are quartz $300 on the other end. I wish they could parse out the lower end stuff to maintain integrity of their higher end pieces. Having said that, at their higher end price they start competing with some of the big brands and that can be tough.


Maurice Lacroix in-house movement isn't really 'in-house' the base is an ETA which they modified to my understanding. Moreover, their other in-house movement is just an old movement from long ago and they told the original creator to make modifications to that exact movement, so as for their 'in-house' it isn't true in-house like Frederique Constant where it was designed from the ground up. The only true in-house Marurice Lacroix movements are the ML-2XX series which retail for $10k+ unlike Frederique Constant. As for the pricing Frederique Constant actually have 'value' in their watch, that $15,000 watch is solid gold, their offering makes sense for an amazing price. If that $15,000 watch was stainless steel I'd agree with you, but it isn't.


----------



## mitar98

NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy said:


> Maurice Lacroix in-house movement isn't really 'in-house' the base is an ETA which they modified to my understanding. Moreover, their other in-house movement is just an old movement from long ago and they told the original creator to make modifications to that exact movement, so as for their 'in-house' it isn't true in-house like Frederique Constant where it was designed from the ground up. The only true in-house Marurice Lacroix movements are the ML-2XX series which retail for $10k+ unlike Frederique Constant. As for the pricing Frederique Constant actually have 'value' in their watch, that $15,000 watch is solid gold, their offering makes sense for an amazing price. If that $15,000 watch was stainless steel I'd agree with you, but it isn't.


I agree that they have value. I was just saying that the way their brand is positioned is a bit confusing. They have some great pieces with excellent workmanship and good movements, but they also have very "low" end offerings as well which almost dilutes the brand value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy

mitar98 said:


> I agree that they have value. I was just saying that the way their brand is positioned is a bit confusing. They have some great pieces with excellent workmanship and good movements, but they also have very "low" end offerings as well which almost dilutes the brand value.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I get you, but that's where they get their money. Honestly, I'd say it's like Mercedes which ranges from $30k-$250k. I think their goal is to get people invested in the brand, get the lower end, find out it's amazing quality so they go for the higher end models.


----------



## mitar98

NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy said:


> Yeah I get you, but that's where they get their money. Honestly, I'd say it's like Mercedes which ranges from $30k-$250k. I think their goal is to get people invested in the brand, get the lower end, find out it's amazing quality so they go for the higher end models.


Agree 100% that that is where the bulk of their revenues come from. To continue with your analogy with cars, i would say mercedes is more like rolex as in everybody knows it, its a safe bet and yes there is a wide price range but its not cheap to start off with. FC is more like a hyundai that has some cheaper entry level models and then some higher end stuff (think genesis). The issue is that when people start spending $5k for a watch, are they going to go for a very good hyundai or just play it safe with a merc. I do see your point on brand loyalty and progression though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy

mitar98 said:


> Agree 100% that that is where the bulk of their revenues come from. To continue with your analogy with cars, i would say mercedes is more like rolex as in everybody knows it, its a safe bet and yes there is a wide price range but its not cheap to start off with. FC is more like a hyundai that has some cheaper entry level models and then some higher end stuff (think genesis). The issue is that when people start spending $5k for a watch, are they going to go for a very good hyundai or just play it safe with a merc. I do see your point on brand loyalty and progression though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean they do own another brand called Ateliers deMonaco which solves the issue you have. How do you think they bank roll that.


----------



## mitar98

NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy said:


> I mean they do own another brand called Ateliers deMonaco which solves the issue you have. How do you think they bank roll that.


Not sure how it all works within citizen but Ateliers is a completely different niche.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiennaB

Saw these at work recently and they really are amazing watches.

Value and craftsmanship are like almost nothing else out there, but they always seem to fly under the radar!


----------



## daaaabear

How do you know which of their models have an in-house movement? On Jomashop they currently have two watches in the ~$1,000 range. The movements are listed as "automatic" and engine is listed as "FC Caliber xxx"

https://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-312s4s6.html

https://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-710s4s6.html


----------



## semechka.y

daaaabear said:


> How do you know which of their models have an in-house movement? On Jomashop they currently have two watches in the ~$1,000 range. The movements are listed as "automatic" and engine is listed as "FC Caliber xxx"
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-312s4s6.html
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-710s4s6.html


Hi
Models with references starting with FC-7xx or FC-9xx have inhouse movements.

Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## telepiste

I have one and love it. Wear it almost every day and get compliments all the time.


----------



## telepiste

telepiste said:


> I have one and love it. Wear it almost every day and get compliments all the time.


And, the in-house movement is totally worth it.


----------



## The original Dryfly guy

I own 3 Freddys, all have an FC-303 movement. All are quite accurate...they also have Selitta SW-200 movements in them.


----------



## McChicken

I really love my Freddy Flyback. Just can't say enough good things about it.
About the only in house flyback around for less than the price of a new car.
They had a good plan with the modular in-house movement. Add chronograph, moon phase, power reserve, etc to their existing decorated movement.


----------

